# What Should I Wear to an Interview at LBS.



## BIGSESAL (8 May 2009)

Ok guys the title sums this one up. After weeks of sending out CVs to bike shops I have finally got an interview. What should I wear. Mother says shirt and tie but I think that this is a bit much. Anyone had any experience here?

Sorry if this is in the wrong section. I wasn't really sure where it should go.


----------



## dodgy (8 May 2009)

While I reckon it would be cool to turn up bedecked in Howies from head to toe, nothing wrong in paying some respect to the interviewer by wearing a shirt and tie (but not a suit imho). You'll at least be distinguishable from the staff in the shop that day, and everybody knows that when you're successful, you'll be in shorts and T-Shirts just like the others


----------



## adscrim (8 May 2009)

+1 Nothing wrong with the first impression being of someone who cares about getting the job.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 May 2009)

something you can ride there in of course. make sure the bike is perfectly serviced, even if it's only a cheap one, in case they judge you on the state of your bike.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2009)

Shirt and tie. 

If you have to go in bike gear Rapha would look better than Lidl


----------



## alecstilleyedye (8 May 2009)

what sort of bike shop is it? is it a backstreet repair shop that also sells bikes, or one that is quite shiny and bright that sells bikes and also does repairs?

shirt and tie never hurts, although looking the part never hurts, as long as you can be sure of what 'the part' looks like.


----------



## BIGSESAL (8 May 2009)

Ok so it would appear that my mother was right. Shirt and tie should be fine. 

I don't think I want to ride to the shop. The surrounding area is a maze. It is also filled with congestion, junctions and trafiic lights. I would rather arrive on foot than show up 30 minutes late with road smeared across my face.


----------



## ACS (8 May 2009)

Shirt and tie, trousers and clean polished shoes.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 May 2009)

Just hope there's no practical test.... shirt + oil is not a good mix!!


----------



## Cubist (8 May 2009)

Yep, shirt and tie. Shows respect to the interviewers. Sounds daft, but if the shirt is properly buttoned and the tie tied conservatively as well, it looks like you give attention to detail.

Best of luck.


----------



## DieselDemon (8 May 2009)

I agree with the majority on this one, shirt and tie, clean shoes make a good impression. And first impressions are very important. Good luck with your interview, I hope you are successful.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (8 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> clean polished shoes.




oh yeah, +1 on the shoes. Proper polish too, none of that silicon wipe stuff!

Good luck!


----------



## killiekosmos (8 May 2009)

My 2p worth (as someone who has been on both sides of the interview table)

* the most important factor is how you perform (answer) at interview. Your application got you into the room now sell yourself, dress code is secondary but be clean, neat and tidy.
* do some research - is it a local company or a chain? What is the normal dress code of the staff (Company Tees or polos? Ties? - this should help you judge what to wear at interview but at least have a 'quiet' tie)
* Check what brands they sell etc so you can plan some questions for them.
* Prepare a few answers to standard questions - you'll be nervous so having a few answers prepared will help. Write them down and take the paper with you. Take notes during interview if you want - they will take notes.
* They may ask about: why you want the job, experience, what are your strengths and weaknesses, what good things you've done in past (and bad). Make sure you answer with more than a YES/NO.


Good luck.


----------



## gavintc (8 May 2009)

I have not a clue what you should wear. Shirt and tie seems a bit OTT, but then again you only make one first impression. 

But, I wish you all the best at interview - hope you get the job.


----------



## wilko (8 May 2009)

killiekosmos said:


> My 2p worth (as someone who has been on both sides of the interview table)
> 
> * the most important factor is how you perform (answer) at interview. Your application got you into the room now sell yourself, dress code is secondary but be clean, neat and tidy.
> * do some research - is it a local company or a chain? What is the normal dress code of the staff (Company Tees or polos? Ties? - this should help you judge what to wear at interview but at least have a 'quiet' tie)
> ...



Some excellent adivce there.


----------



## Randochap (8 May 2009)

Tie? What's that? Oh, you mean Ti(tanium). No, that might be interpreted as elitist. Just ride steel. Unless it's a carbon-centric shop.


----------



## Headgardener (8 May 2009)

+1 for the tie and well polished shoes. The old adage "first impressions count" still means something even in this day and age. Also don't slouch in the chair, that doesn't go down to well either. Sit up and make eye contact with the the interveiwers. Other than that good luck. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## Banjo (8 May 2009)

Your not trying to project your personallity by wearing your shirt and tie to the interview.Your showing the interviewer that you really want the job and are willing to jump through the neccessary hoops to get it.

Do your homework,find out as much about the company as you can before the interview. Have questions ready in your mind to ask at the "Do you have any questions about us "stage.

Polish your shoes relax and Good Luck


----------



## Wigsie (8 May 2009)

I think enough people have said shirt and tie so thats a given...

IMO research and question answering/asking is very important, take a pad ad pen and have 5-10 pre written questions (not just money and staff discount) as they may well answer a few in general conversation. But also take some notes (dont write an essay but the odd note on key points), this shows you are organised, prepared and you care about what they are saying.


----------



## Wigsie (8 May 2009)

oh and good luck!


----------



## BIGSESAL (8 May 2009)

Well thanks a lot everyone. I hope it goes well and will report back tomorow. As for polished shoes, if being in the B/B for the last 12 years of my life has taught me anything it is that properly polished shoes can cut out a lot of lifes problems.

Thanks again.


----------



## montage (8 May 2009)

Best of luck!
What are you bike mechanic skills like? I have been considering applying to one, but I have very limited skills - maybe if I offer to do a free week's work experience with them first 

I'm sure you will ace it!


----------



## Dave5N (9 May 2009)

Good luck.

We'll all be along for our 10% discount in due course.


----------



## BIGSESAL (9 May 2009)

montage said:


> Best of luck!
> What are you bike mechanic skills like? I have been considering applying to one, but I have very limited skills - maybe if I offer to do a free week's work experience with them first
> 
> I'm sure you will ace it!



Ok so the boss said I could come in for a trial next week. I can only presume that this means I wasn't totally hopeless. I am not really the best bike mechanic in the world (far from it). I explained this to him but the guy said that they would get me trained up no problem. Fingers crossed next week goes well and I get the job.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## gavintc (9 May 2009)

Excellent news - good luck with the probationary week.


----------



## Banjo (9 May 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> Ok so the boss said I could come in for a trial next week. I can only presume that this means I wasn't totally hopeless. I am not really the best bike mechanic in the world (far from it). I explained this to him but the guy said that they would get me trained up no problem. Fingers crossed next week goes well and I get the job.
> 
> Thanks again everyone.




Great News well done.


----------



## killiekosmos (9 May 2009)

That's good news. Did you wear a tie?


----------



## BIGSESAL (9 May 2009)

killiekosmos said:


> That's good news. Did you wear a tie?



Yeh shirt and tie with a casual/smart jacket on top. Never actually got round to taking the jacket off, so the tie was just visible. I think it worked.


----------



## ajb (9 May 2009)

Well done & good luck next week.


----------



## gavintc (9 May 2009)

I just noticed that you are in Glasgow - are you prepared to reveal which LBS you will be working in?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 May 2009)

Nice - well done BS!

We expect a progress report on how the trail week goes. It'll be like the Apprentice - only less Bullsh*t and more inner tubes.

Regards,
SD


----------



## Wigsie (10 May 2009)

Yeah a nightly diary of the inner workings of a weeks trial at your LBS!

Well done, will the CC 20% discount be applicable via mail order to us southerners?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (10 May 2009)

Congratulations on getting the trial


----------



## montage (10 May 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## BIGSESAL (16 May 2009)

Ok follow up guys.

Had a great time in the shop and have learned loads. I now have a job full time over the summer (to bridge the long summer gap between school and uni). I have been trained up on the till and how to deal with customers.

I have also starting doing some mechanic jobs. I have built a bike from scratch and done some minor repairs (considering my practical ability this was hard). Of course everything was properly checked by the boss before any customers left the shop.

The guy said it was great to see someone who was enthusiastic about bikes and willing to learn. So I guess that I must have made a good impression.

However, the most important thing is that I no longer have a Kentucky Fried Career! Thanks everyone!


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2009)

Well done young man......keep it up !


----------



## gavintc (16 May 2009)

BIGSESAL said:


> Ok follow up guys.
> 
> Had a great time in the shop and have learned loads. I now have a job full time over the summer (to bridge the long summer gap between school and uni). I have been trained up on the till and how to deal with customers.
> 
> ...



Well done, the skills you will learn will save you a fortune over time. Good effort on the enthusiasm front - too many people lack this basic ingredient. I hope it goes well over the summer.


----------



## Banjo (16 May 2009)

"The guy said it was great to see someone who was enthusiastic about bikes and willing to learn. So I guess that I must have made a good impression."

Congratulations Mate. Learning about bike mechanics from a proffesionall and getting paid for it cant be bad. :-)


----------



## peanut (16 May 2009)

well done with getting the job


----------



## HLaB (16 May 2009)

Well done Big Guy.


----------



## montage (16 May 2009)

Nice one!
Though I am slightly jealous now ..... I should really get round to applying to my local LBS. How did you contact them to ask for a job? Go into the shops and submit a CV or send them an email?


----------



## summerdays (16 May 2009)

Well done - you'll learn lots, get paid and have skills you can use after you finish there (and hopefully they will help you when you want to work on your bike too.)

Only thing is is ... is he expecting you to give all the money back at the end of the year when you exchange it for a lump of metal?


----------



## Sittingduck (16 May 2009)

Well done 

Dare say that quite a few folks on here wouldn't mind a job like that one! Keep up the good work 

Cheers,
SD


----------



## Cubist (17 May 2009)

Well done indeed!


----------



## Headgardener (17 May 2009)

Well done and enjoy yourself over the summer. What company are you with? I am an officer with the 1st Hythe Company, Southampton and south west hants battalion.


----------



## killiekosmos (17 May 2009)

Congratulations

Will we CC Forum members get a discount?


----------



## BIGSESAL (17 May 2009)

Headgardener said:


> Well done and enjoy yourself over the summer. What company are you with? I am an officer with the 1st Hythe Company, Southampton and south west hants battalion.



1st Neilston in the Paisley and District Batatlion. I am a warrant officer in the company section, having completed the Queens Badge two years ago. However, within the next year I hope to do the full officer training.

Check out our page:
http://1neilston.boys-brigade.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 May 2009)

Well done you!

We're all getting a bus up for our free stuff!!!


----------

